# Camera or Website?



## Nanogeek815 (Aug 25, 2010)

Okay, so I'm trying to get a business kicked off but my main problem is what to buy next. I can either upgrade from my Nikon D70s to a D200 or should I set up a website and buy a 18-200mm lens + 70-300mm for the D70s?

Deals I've found:
Nikon D200 --- $500

or 

Smugmug Website --- $150
both lenses ---------- $250

What do you guys think?


----------



## squee (Aug 25, 2010)

IMO...

The smugmug gallery is not worth it for the premium account. I pay $40 a year and I'm very happy. My clients still get password protected proofs and I don't have to deal with smugmug when it comes to pricing.

Websites cost less than $10 per year and if you don't need password protected albums, you can make a gallery on it too.

This is a no contest unless you have a REAL need for a premium account with smugmug.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Aug 25, 2010)

Zenfolio offers tons of xtras for $100 a year. Well worth it!


----------



## newimage (Aug 26, 2010)

Go for the camera .. and become super-social on facebook. You'd be amazed how many of our clients call and book a session without going any farther than FB interaction. We always have people make it all the way past booking the sessions .. waiting a month .. getting shot .. another week for a sales appointment and thats when they ask to see our packages because they've never looked at our website. LOL ... The website is important but in your case I would upgrade that camera first.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2010)

The website doesn't even enter in to the equation.  My 'site, including domain registration, runs less than $60/year (and gives me more storage space than I will ever need).  Find a domain provider, register a domain name, bust out Notepad and build a 'site.

If you're currently trying to operate commerically with a D70, that should be your first upgrade.  The D70 is a good camera, but at ~6Mp, you're really limited in the maximum print size you can produce.

While both are good consumer-grade lenses, they're not up to professional standards.  They're slow, and not weather-sealed.


----------



## msf (Aug 26, 2010)

squee said:


> IMO...
> 
> The smugmug gallery is not worth it for the premium account. I pay $40 a year and I'm very happy. My clients still get password protected proofs and I don't have to deal with smugmug when it comes to pricing.
> 
> ...



I just looked up web hosts, and the cheapest ones I found were like $4 a month.  Which ones offer them for $10 a year?

I just signed up with dream host, used a coupon and got the entire year for $25 instead of $120.  Then I realized next year Ill be paying the same to have a website and smugmug, as it would cost to have smugmug pro.  Ill have to look into things before the 12 months are up to see how personalized I can make the smugmug site.  I want to have more than picture galleries.  

And the option to have large gallery's of pictures that people can order from and you dont have to any work does sound good for the busy times.  But then I like the idea of proofing the prints before the client sees them.


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2010)

Nanogeek815 said:


> 18-200mm lens + 70-300mm for the D70s?
> What do you guys think?


I think that no one makes an 18-200 mm super zoom that has sufficient image quality, or speed, for doing client work. To accomplish a 11+ zoom range, they all have to make way to many design compromises. 

Nikon only makes one version of their 70-300 that can deliver the image quality necessary for client work, the 70-300 VR and you won't find one of them for only $250. Here is one Nikon has refurbished that is $390: Used nikon 70-300 vr

But, again the 70-300 VR lacks speed.

Lens speed refers to the maximum aperture a lens can be opened to. The wider the aperture the higher the shutter speed you can use to minimize camera shake. Plus lenses that can open to wider apertures tend to be made with better glass and usually also deliver sharper focus.


----------



## squee (Aug 26, 2010)

msf said:


> I just looked up web hosts, and the cheapest ones I found were like $4 a month.  Which ones offer them for $10 a year?
> 
> I just signed up with dream host, used a coupon and got the entire year for $25 instead of $120.  Then I realized next year Ill be paying the same to have a website and smugmug, as it would cost to have smugmug pro.  Ill have to look into things before the 12 months are up to see how personalized I can make the smugmug site.  I want to have more than picture galleries.
> 
> And the option to have large gallery's of pictures that people can order from and you dont have to any work does sound good for the busy times.  But then I like the idea of proofing the prints before the client sees them.



I paid for my domain through iPage and it cost about $35 for a year but that includes site protection and email hosting so I thought it might be cheaper if you don't need the two extras.

Either way, I just took a more in-depth look to SmugMug Pro and kind of want it myself now.  Keep in mind, if you just want to design your own website a Power account will let you do that as well.

Did you take a look at this?
Unlimited photo storage

In light of this new evidence, if you absolutely cannot settle for building your own site and using SmugMug Standard, I would say invest in SmugMug Pro. Though we'd like to think that just taking amazing photographs will get us sales, marketing has a lot more to do with it. You can take really awful images but if you're a marketing god you will still get sales (even if it's not so ethical).

BUT if you can stand to create your own website and use SmugMug Standard (if you still want to do online proofing at all) I agree with the comment about Facebook marketing. Most of my clients have come from FB and Craigslist.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 26, 2010)

Nanogeek815 said:


> Okay, so I'm trying to get a business kicked off but my main problem is what to buy next.



I have to say the very next worry is not what you're gonna buy, but how to consistently produce a marketable, professional product so you can earn money.

I suggest looking into your state or local chapter of the PPA.  Find out when they meet.  Try to attend a couple of events...  seminars.  This will help bring things into focus for you.

-Pete


----------



## Nanogeek815 (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay, so I should get the camera, and if possible, a cheap website. Sounds good. What lenses do you guys suggest I look at?


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 26, 2010)

D200, really?

If I was kicking off a business I would make sure I had the tools, the resources, and the experience to be able to perform.

I saw some mention of SmugMug Pro accounts. I have one, it's awesome, and it was less then $80 (hook up coupon code).


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2010)

Nanogeek815 said:


> Okay, so I should get the camera, and if possible, a cheap website. Sounds good. What lenses do you guys suggest I look at?


The ones that will do the job you need done. Until you know that, don't waste time looking at any.

You haven't yet stated _what kind_ of photography business you are 'trying to get kicked off'.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 27, 2010)

Nanogeek815 said:


> Okay, so I should get the camera, and if possible, a cheap website. Sounds good.



And I know what I'm saying doesn't "sound good."  But really, you first need to develop your craft before deciding how to spend.

What you're asking is like saying you've decided to go on a trip and want to know what to buy without first having a destination.

Find a way to get with some working professionals.  Spend some time chatting with them.  Learn what it's all about, or as much as they are willing to share.

I sincerely hope you hear what I'm saying.

-Pete


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 28, 2010)

sure...new cam. but not a d200.

those lenses you mention are eh, and kinda redundant if you ask me.
i would think a nice 18-50 2.8 or 24-70 2.8 or something would suit you nicely.

what are you shooting?...people?...sports?....nature?...weddings?
do you need ISO performance? ability to blow an image up and side a bus with it? fast fps? feeeeeeed us infoooooooo.


----------



## Nanogeek815 (Aug 30, 2010)

I mostly do animals and landscapes, starting senior photography, wedding photos in a few years hopefully.


----------



## David Dvir (Aug 31, 2010)

D200 is not much of an upgrade.  I suggest a new camera, but if that's your only option at the moment then perhaps picking up a website would be really helpful.  Generate some business and pick up a D90/D300


----------



## DanEitreim (Aug 31, 2010)

I would build my own website and use your money for camera gear. It isn't difficult and if you need password protected areas, you can set them up in your c-panel.


----------

